# Well, this was unexpected!



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Doing some work to add stone to a driveway, fine tuning things after the trucks did a great job of spreading #7's on this long driveway a track on the skid-loader busts right in half.



















So, some internet searching and a half a dozen or so phone calls, I get an overnight delivery of a new set of tracks. As much as I love my local guys, I saved quite a bit on these new ones and I like the tread pattern much better. These have much more rubber on the road so to speak.

They showed up at my place at 1:30 this afternoon, we had them installed and running by 4:30.

Won't know for a while if they are any good or not, but I like the profile. Didn't want to blow a bunch of money on new tracks, (these only had 875 hours on them), but it is what it is.



















A shot of the driveway.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Your photos don't seem to work


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

no pics for me either tom


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Dat Gummit! I can see them fine and I posted the same way I always do.:blink:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Nada


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Let me try it this way.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

And this...


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

good to go:thumbsup:


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

That is pretty weird, never seen them do that either. Those new ones look like they've got some meat on them, damn!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I've never seen one split in half like that either, darn things only had 875 hours on them. 

The new tracks are from an aftermarket source. The local New Holland dealer had replacement OEM tracks in stock, but these are about $800 less expensive for the pair and they had them to me by 1:30 next day.

I am impressed with the look of the tracks, they are pretty beefy.

I'll know next week if they are any good in the dirt and mud.



























https://goo.gl/photos/U59S786BBgBAif5o9









Someone let me know if the picture shows.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

Im guessing those let go right where the cables lap?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

tgeb said:


> Someone let me know if the picture shows.


I was able to work some gurumagic with the first three links, but number four defeated me. :sad:


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll know next week if they are any good in the dirt and mud.

My guess is you will get to see how good there are in the mud!


----------



## mattg2448 (Jan 26, 2015)

You will live the bar tracks vs the pad tracks. We made the switch a few years ago and it made a huge difference. A ton more traction. We have gone through about 3 pairs of tracks in 10 years, after the first pair we switched to bar tracks, I think they are prowlers bought on eBay. Also when our tracks broke they did the second exact as yours did.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Those old tracks looked pretty worn, no?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I know nothing, but at first glace I wonder how well mud (clay?) clears from bar tracks. Hope they're great.


----------



## Stano (Jun 9, 2016)

tgeb said:


> Dat Gummit! I can see them fine and I posted the same way I always do.:blink:




Slight derail, but how do you like that New Holland machine? Just started shopping for a new one and don't have any real complaints with the old NH loader. Any real word reviews?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

